# hey im new here so I thought I'd introduce me and my cats...



## Jessica from Alaska (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello everyone. My name is Jessica, im 15 and I live in Alaska. I absolutly love animals, cats being among my many favorites. I own 2 cats and my sister owns 1. my cats names are GussGuss and Lemur, my sisters cats name is Tumor(dont ask why). Um...im going to try to post some pics of them, so hopefully they will work. If it does, this first one should be GussGuss, then Tumor and Lemur together. Tumor is the one in front with his mouth open and lemur is the one with more white. They are all brothers, but GussGuss was from the first litter and has a diffrent daddy.


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

HI welcome to the forum, Cute kitty's.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome Jessica, your kitties are adorable. I notice they have pink noses, I just love that.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Those are such pretty kitties!

Moving you over to our grand welcome section.


----------



## Jessica from Alaska (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi! welcome! I'm new here too! 

What type of cat is that first cat you posted a pic of??? (The white one with tabby markings) 

I have to know!!! He looks just like my cat! I have no idea what type of cat mine is becauee he was a stray and I always thought his coloring was pretty rare! (he also has blue eyes and is quite a bit less fluffy!)...

Hey Meow_Kitty. Sorry but i dont know what kind he is. All I know is that his mom was a very very light colored calico. She had babys with some other cat, we dont know who the dady is. I always just said he was an Angora because of the long white hair and blue eyes, all though I know he isnt.


----------



## EmilyH (Sep 4, 2005)

:kittyball 

Welcome! Your cats are absolutely adorable, and I think that GussGuss's dad must have been quite a looker!  He's incredibly handsome. 

Lemur and Tumor look so cute playing there together..... they're all cute!!

Alaska always sounds like such a neat place to live to me. I guess I'm picturing the Northern Exposure kind of town. :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Warm Welcome from Arizona! Glad your here.*


----------



## treasuretigress (Sep 5, 2005)

*Welcome*

I'm fairly new here myself. everyone seems very nice on the board.
Your cats are sweet


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

OOooh you have some pretty cats there! Welcome to the forum :!:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Gorgeous cats


----------



## RetroCat™ (Sep 15, 2005)

Very healthy looking cats! Welcome to CF!

RC


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and your beautiful furrys! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio!


----------

